# Brake lights not working on New Holland 8360



## pippa (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello, I have a New Holland 8360. I was checking the trailer light socket at the back of the tractor with a multimeter tester. I must have crosses something because there was a spark from the 7 pin socket. Alll the trailer lights are still working from the socket except for the brake lights. The brake lights are alos not now working on the tractor either but they were before I used the multimeter. 

There is no current reading from the multimeter at the tractor brake lights. All the fuses are okay.

Does anyone have an idea as to where the fault might be?

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------

